# Boat anchor



## Chumpless (Oct 30, 2012)

Ever felt like your DW is/was holding you back?


----------



## HuggyBear (Aug 4, 2012)

Yup. Usually after I get a phone call early on Friday evenings and want to visit friends for a bit at the bar, or when someone wants to play music (for free).

Or when I say I'd like a new guitar.

Seriously, though, I have a lot of "down time" with my work. I'd prefer to have "more irons in the fire", just to have more stuff to work on and concentrate on, but she keeps me to the not-so-grinding same ol' grind...

I don't need the money, for sure, but a new "office guitar" would be cool.


----------



## Chumpless (Oct 30, 2012)

Buy it anyway.


----------



## Machiavelli (Feb 25, 2012)

HuggyBear said:


> I don't need the money, for sure, but a new "office guitar" would be cool.


What's an "office guitar?" '58 Les Paul?

OP, a woman should not have the ability to "hold you back."


----------



## Chumpless (Oct 30, 2012)

Point taken. Thx


----------



## John Lee (Mar 16, 2013)

How can a woman hold you back? You hold yourselves back. A woman can't force you to do anything. You CHOOSE to make certain compromises for your marriage. No one forces you to make them.


----------



## Wiltshireman (Jan 23, 2013)

John Lee said:


> How can a woman hold you back? You hold yourselves back. A woman can't force you to do anything. You CHOOSE to make certain compromises for your marriage. No one forces you to make them.


:iagree:

When I was young / single I loved to take risks (military service, extreme sports, fast cars) but once I was ready to marry and became a father I CHOSE to have a more stable / sensible (maybe even boring) lifestyle.

I was ready, willing and able to change my wife did not and could not force me to change.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

Sorry to butt in guys...

OP,she isn't holding you back.Your fear of standing up for what you want is holding you back.Conflict avoidance is holding you back.Not putting yourself in an equal partnership position is holding you back. 
 Go get that guitar!


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

Wife and I have a pretty strict budget. We each get a certain amount each week for whatever we want. I don't question her about what she uses her money for (usually clothes or pocketbooks) and she doesn't question me (usually stuff for my motorcycle).

If you don't have "free" money, you shouldn't be buying anything other than necessities. If you are taking care of bills and salting some $ away for the future and still have extra, split it between the two of you and buy what you want.


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

Chumpless said:


> Ever felt like your DW is/was holding you back?


Sometimes. 

Then I come to my senses and realise it's me, and she has nothing to do with it.


----------



## romantic_guy (Nov 8, 2011)

Actually, I have quite the opposite. For example, in 1994 at the age of 39 I was contemplating going back to college to finish my undergraduate then masters degrees. She would need to be the main wage earner during this time. I wanted to make sure she was OK with it. I said to her, "Do you know how old I will be when I finish?" She replied, "Yes, the same age you will be if you don't go back to school!"


----------



## Philat (Sep 12, 2013)

Doesn't a boat anchor keep you from drifting onto dangerous shoals?


----------

